# Things not to do with a V :)



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Not a good idea to get two crazy red dogs riled up in the living room, then throw a toy in between them while standing in the middle of the room - what you end up with is one of them running full speed into your shin with the top of their head! Hmm, maybe next time I need to think that through a little better...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

CC... Don't beat yourself up over this miss deed!!
I feel your pain!! Try it with a 116 lb Bloodhound TANK , and a 260 mph. V pup................OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Another thing that I learned tonight is this - when you have another dog over to stay for the week, make sure that you leave room on the couch for your Velcro dog! My Dad's dog is visiting and he's been sitting next to me on the couch - Penny has come over a few times trying to find some space to sit, when she realized that there was no space for her she went into the bedroom by herself and got on the bed. When I went in to check on her she gave me the most pathetic look - poor thing is all out of sorts because she can't sit next to me.


----------

